# carpet tiles for garage floor



## vdubjake (May 14, 2011)

been thinking of what to do with the floor in my garage and have come up with the idea of using carpet tiles and using spray on glue to keep them in place. anyone done this? how did you find it after they have all been layed? (the floor of the garage will be painted first with garage floor paint then after a few coats ill lay the carpet tiles and glue down


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Are you going to put the car in there? If you are it'll get wet and stink.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Have you considered these . .

http://mototile.com/index.html


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

O`Neil said:


> Have you considered these . .
> 
> http://mototile.com/index.html


Is it wrong I got ever so slightly excited looking at that website? :thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

id_doug said:


> Is it wrong I got ever so slightly excited looking at that website? :thumb:


Not all all, me too :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

id_doug said:


> Is it wrong I got ever so slightly excited looking at that website? :thumb:


Not at all, so did I :lol: really want to get the garage done now!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Status update.........

Nursing a semi


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

O`Neil said:


> Have you considered these . .
> 
> http://mototile.com/index.html


must resist!

£700 to do my garage, that's not bad at all...must resist lol


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I recently bought a roll of black rubber stud matting from Ebay, looks great and is easy to maintain, can't understand the attraction of carpet tiles and understand even less the fact you are going to paint the floor first:


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Our house had just been built when we moved in about 5 years ago so we had it all carpeted, then over the years wood flooring went down in the lounge and the carpet moved into the garage, variuos cars have been on it for the last 18 months and its still looking in good nick with no damp smells.
Don't know how long it will last though.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Rubber tiles/matting is the way to go. 

^^ the link above is a good starting point. 

I've nearly finished my garage and just deciding which supplier I go with.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

jontymo said:


> Our house had just been built when we moved in about 5 years ago so we had it all carpeted, then over the years wood flooring went down in the lounge and the carpet moved into the garage, variuos cars have been on it for the last 18 months and its still looking in good nick with no damp smells.
> Don't know how long it will last though.


I have had carpet in my garage for over 2 years now with no problems. Have a minor oil spill on it though but again no damp smells. Would much rather something cleanable for when I spill all kinds of cleaning products and slosh water everywhere :lol:


----------

